# Sunnybrook Yoko - Two Kids!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

One boy and one girl! Pictures to come. I am currently uploading them from the camera! 

The girl came first and she was malpositioned (sideways!), but a little help it all went well. The little boy came second, headfirst, one hoof forward and one hoof back, with no issues.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool waiting for pics. What breed are they


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job, waiting for those pics. Welcome to TGS little ones!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The breed is Nigerian Dwarf. Both parents are registered with the AGS 

Before she starting laboring hard. She needed some love!


Little girl getting cleaned up!


The boy just came, and the girl was taking her first sips of colostrum.


Such a cute face! He looks just like his father, except he has a huge white poll (the white on his head)


The white on the girl's muzzle kinda makes her look like a donkey!


Other side of the little gal.


He was all tuckered out!


Mama Yoko giving them some love!


I can't tell yet if her eyes are truly blue (like her father's) or if they will change to yellow. Sometimes their eyes can look blue when they are first born, but aren't actually blue.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats...they are adorable!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are both very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I just went out and checked on the kids and Yoko. The kids are warm and content! I didn't use a thermometer, just whether or not their mouths felt warm.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful babies!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

The are cuties! Wish my betty would have hers too. Congrats they are sweet.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrat they are very cute kids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

So precious! Congratulations


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations they are beautiful.

So glad you were there to help out.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so glad I was there too! Thankfully my mother was with me as well. She has never birthed goats, but has been an obstetrics nurse for years. So if I hadn't been there, at least she'd have been confident to go in and feel after no progress. She and I now have goat birthing experience for the future! My mother was so giddy to be able to hold the two kids once they were dried, fed, and doing well!

The kids are already favoring one side of her udder. Yoko let me milk out some of the other side of her udder. I didn't save it, since I didn't do it into a clean pail, just a feed pan I had on hand. I didn't even need to put her on the milk stand. I just sat next to her as she stood and ate some hay and did it. 

Yoko's been licking me a lot when I am in with her. Does she think I'm a kid or something? It is kind of cute!


----------

